# Personal History of Polyps V12.72



## vickiete (Aug 12, 2010)

Could I please  ask some GI coders what you are doing with Private Payor patients who have a personal history of polyps?  Are you putting the V12.72 first or are you putting 
V76.51 first and V12.72 second?  This is becoming a big issue in our practice and I am trying to see what other coders are doing and if I can be sent to something in writing that says what is correct.

Thanks for all your responses to this question.

Vickie Terry


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 12, 2010)

V76.51 first with V12.72 second.  Even though the patient has a history of polyps, you are still screening for malignant neoplasm.


----------



## skrautkramer (Aug 12, 2010)

If it is in fact a screening use V76.51, but if it is only a surveillance for someone with a PMHx of pylops then you should use the history code V12.72...


----------



## vickiete (Aug 12, 2010)

Lisa,
I looked back at some old e-mails from 11-17-2009.  It looks like your response then was that the
V12.72 should be used.  Has there been something that has made you feel that the V76.51 is first and the V12.72 is second.  I looked back at the 11-17-2009 e-mails concerning Screening Cscope vs UHC.

Thanks,
Vickie


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 13, 2010)

vickiete said:


> Lisa,
> I looked back at some old e-mails from 11-17-2009.  It looks like your response then was that the
> V12.72 should be used.  Has there been something that has made you feel that the V76.51 is first and the V12.72 is second.  I looked back at the 11-17-2009 e-mails concerning Screening Cscope vs UHC.
> 
> ...



I assume you mean the posts back then...?
Yes - my "opinion" has changed.  If you look at the posts and what mitchellede (Debra) states, her posts eventually swayed me in her direction.  She is absolutely correct that history of does not mean the patient cannot be screened again.  Because or our "disagreement" I re-read the coding guidelines for screening and found that her interpretation of the guidelines is more accurate than what my interpretation at the time was.

The best thing about this forum is that we actually can learn from each other!


----------



## preserene (Aug 16, 2010)

The guide line says" History codes are also acceptable on any medical records regardless of the reason for the visit; even if no longer present, is an important info that may alter the type of treatment ordered..A screening code may be a first listed code if the reason for the visit is specifically the screening exam. It may be also used as an additional code if the screening is done during an ov for other health problems."
So in the absence of other health problem reason for the OV in your case, as you said, the scr.code should be the first listed code and the  Polyp code can follow up.
I am also confused.
Sometimes coding seems to be a double headed arrow!


----------

